# Corner cracks repair, 1950 house



## jpmorno (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi, I’m new here. I have a drywall corner in my stair case that cracked from top to bottom. In know what caused it, the bathroom on the other side of that wall was redone and lots of self levelling cement plus lots of tile and new furniture, the house settled because original materials where way lighter, the floor in that room dropped by 1/16, and made the crack in the corner. I’ve left it like that for 2 years so it doesn't move anymore. Facing the crack, I now have removed about 1inch and a half on the left wall of the old plaster that cracked. There was many layers of different mud, about 1/8 of an inch and there was a paper corner tape. So now how do I fill this gap to make it crack proof as much as possible. Is there a mud type better than other with little flexibility or is it better to use hard mud like “Paris plaster”. Should I put back a corner tape? Should I remove also the plaster on the right side of the corner ( that side wasn’t cracked so this is why I didn’t touched it) Should I rehammer the old nails or even put drywall screws? And one thing weird is that I’m on the original drywall sheet and it seems that the original plaster mud never adhered to the sheet, so it seems to be one of the reason it cracked. So should I put a paint primer to be sure the new plaster mud adhere. Thanks, looking for suggestion!


----------

